# Eagle Front Mount Plows



## 450foreman04 (Sep 23, 2010)

I am looking to buy a plow for my 2004 Honda Foreman ES. I would only be plowing my driveway and maybe a neighbors. No commercial use. I use my ATV for fun more than anything and want something that doesnt effect the ground clearance and is easy to remove and attach. I was thinking about the Eagle front mount 54" plow. Does this sound like a good setup? Anyone experience problems with the front mounts (bent frame)?


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

I had a front mount (Glacier II) on my old PoPo... it was junk. The mount bent, and it bent the frame and almost got the radiator. I guess they are OK if you have a nice paved "sissy" driveway, but I have a big dirt/rock driveway.

With that said, the Eagle mount and the Foreman frame may hold up better... but I will never buy another one.  I like my Eagle push tube mount, and a lot of folks here like the Moose push tube and the Warn push tubes.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I would look into the Moose RMIII system easy on and off for the plow. and no loss of ground clearance.

just my thoughts.


----------



## 450foreman04 (Sep 23, 2010)

I dont think the moose system has mounts for my 2004 honda foreman 450. I cant find a listing for it in their catalog. If I am missing something please let me know.


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

450foreman04;1078741 said:


> I dont think the moose system has mounts for my 2004 honda foreman 450. I cant find a listing for it in their catalog. If I am missing something please let me know.


Email them, or give them a call. Then you will know for sure.


----------



## BowHuntnFool (Sep 3, 2009)

I purchased a 54" Eagle front fount for my 08 Grizzly 700 and love it. No problem at all with it holding up. I can attach blade or remove it in about 30 seconds. I left the front mount bracket on all summer and it never interfered with any trail riding. I would definitely recomend buying this. Only problem I had was when plow was in up position and I was wanting to lower it to plow, and hit the up switch on winch. Broke the hook off twice, but plow held up fine.


----------



## 450foreman04 (Sep 23, 2010)

I was actually thinking of getting the 54". How wide of a path does it clear? When at an angle does it still cover entire width of the machine?


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

450foreman04;1092802 said:


> I was actually thinking of getting the 54". How wide of a path does it clear? When at an angle does it still cover entire width of the machine?


Not sure on the width of your Foreman, and if you have stock tires/wheels. However, the 54" blade should still cover the entire width on the first angle. The second angle will probably be close, but again, that depends on the width of your machine.


----------



## BowHuntnFool (Sep 3, 2009)

I do not remember the tires being wider than the plow on the second angle. I can mount this weekend and let you know the total width the plow will cover.


----------



## BowHuntnFool (Sep 3, 2009)

The plow will clear a path around 44" wide when it is set at its maxium angle. So you lose around 5 inches on each side. Hope this helps you out.


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

BowHuntnFool;1096625 said:


> The plow will clear a path around 44" wide when it is set at its maxium angle. So you lose around 5 inches on each side. Hope this helps you out.


That seems about right... my 60" plow just covers the width of the front tires when it's on the second angle. However, I rarely ever use the second angle... usually just the first angle.


----------

